# AM Vista Domes



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Returned from a week trip overseas to find these three cars at the P.O. Box this morning! These are nice cars. The center one is the chrome version and the top one is the silver version of the PRR.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice looking...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We owe a big thank you to Ron at AM for getting these made.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. Enjoy your new purchases.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Spence. A new passenger car is a big event for those of us in S gauge. 
I have been following your layout progress, It looks good and I am always surprised at the progress you are making.


----------

